# lost our baby today



## mommymcnair6 (May 21, 2008)

Hey ya'll. Never thought I would be here. Went in for ultrasound today and my baby had no heartbeat. 10 weeks along I was. Well, I feel so sad and shocked I don't know what to do. I have been knitting a lot, but put away all my things for this baby and threw out all my pregnancy mags and put away all my pregnancy books. Let everyone know what happened and then threw out all my positive preg. tests I had with this baby. So sad! Am waiting to miscarry and am having a bit of bleeding. I am scared and sad, but have told my baby it's okay to go. Bless you all!


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry, mama.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

Oh mama, it is so sad. Many prayers for your baby's spirit, and for yours. Take comfort in the life your family exudes. Hopefully sharing this grief will help you all in the healing. Many many hugs, mama.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh, many, many







for you.

I am so sorry for your loss. I have been where you are, seeing but not wanting to believe what has happened. I have found that giving my babies permission to go has helped. I pray that this will pass peacefully for you. Take care of yourself, mama.


----------



## mommymcnair6 (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words. You know, I feel so guilty because we had said this was going to be our last child and now this little one is gone. I feel so guilty for saying that now. What can I do????


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymcnair6* 
Thanks for your kind words. You know, I feel so guilty because we had said this was going to be our last child and now this little one is gone. I feel so guilty for saying that now. What can I do????

That was how I felt about my last pg too, that it would be my last one. Please don't take on any unnecessary guilt, mama. You are going through enough. I'm so so sorry for your loss


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymcnair6* 
Thanks for your kind words. You know, I feel so guilty because we had said this was going to be our last child and now this little one is gone. I feel so guilty for saying that now. What can I do????

The one we lost was going to be our last as well.


----------



## Quate (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm so, so sorry


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about you losing your darling. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

im so sorry for your loss.. youa re in my prayers


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I am so sorry.







s


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry. You're in my thoughts


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. It is sad and shocking. I lost my little one in a similar timeframe and it has been a long journey of healing.


----------

